# Milan: interrotta trattativa Commisso - Li.



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni. 

Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.

Li rischia di restare ostaggio di Eliott ed aspetta un'offerta dei *Ricketts*, che potrebbe arrivare a breve considerato che si sta lavorando tantissimo per concludere presto la due diligence. 

*Ansa: YongHong Li ha interrotto le trattative per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Tale mossa ha suscitato il disappunto del magnate americano che adesso è preoccupato. Secondo Commisso serve subito un azionista forte per fronteggiare al meglio la situazione con l'Uefa. L'interruzione delle trattative dipende dal fatto che Li sia pronto a restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni.

**Montanari (Milano Finanza): Li valuta il Milan almeno 1 miliardo di Euro, da cui decurtare 350 milioni da ridare a Elliott, quindi Li vuole come minimo 650 milioni cash. La valutazione obiettivamente è un po' altina.*

----------------------------------

News precedenti


La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, conferma le indiscrezioni già riportate. Ieri la trattativa tra Li e Commisso per la cessione del Milan sembrava ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva. Poi è cambiato tutto, per l'ennesima volta: probabilmente Li non si accontenta di tenere una quota inferiore al 20%. O forse sta aspettando il rilancio da parte dei Ricketts. Li vorrebbe capire se la loro offerta è migliorabile, magari con l'ingresso di soci.

In ogni caso, Commisso ha dato l'ultimatum: vuole il sì di Li entro 24 ore o salterà tutto.

Ieri sono circolate anche altre indiscrezioni: la prima racconta che a prendere tempo (in attesa della sentenza Uefa) sia stato Commisso mentre la seconda che Li sia pronto a versare i 32 milioni ad Elliott in modo da avere più tempo per cercare offerte. Ma se il Milan venisse bastonato da Uefa e TAS, perderebbe valore.

Repubblica in edicola cita le news già riportate su Commisso vicino all'acquisto del Milan con Yonghong Li in minoranza al 15-20%. Il quotidiano aggiunge che Ross si sarebbe defilato perchè vede qualcosa di poco chiaro in queste richieste (di restare con una quota di minoranza) da parte di Li. I Ricketts, invece, preferirebbero che il Milan finisse ad Elliott per poi trattare direttamente col fondo. 

Li vuole restare in minoranza in modo da conservare una garanzia nei confronti dei debiti che ha accumulato in Cina. 

Ieri sera ha iniziato a circolare la voce secondo la quale Li avrebbe trovato i 32 mln da versare ad Elliott.

News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.

Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.

Nonostante le difficoltà, comunque, Commisso sembra vicino a prendere il Milan. Le prossime 24-48 ore possono essere decisive. Le parti potrebbero firmare un accordo vincolante. Li potrebbe restare col 20% delle quote.

Se dovesse saltare tutto, Yoghong Li rischierebbe di perdere tanti soldi. Un accordo converrebbe a tutti. E l'accordo potrebbe arrivare nelle prossime ore


----------



## varvez (27 Giugno 2018)

Che vi avevo detto? Specchietti, solo specchietti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2018)

Io all'autonomia di Yonghong Li non ci crederò mai, mai, mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2018)

Yogurt Lì vatti ad ammazzare!

Te e chi ti governa davvero, ridicolo lavapiatti


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



Sarà lo stato lo Stato cinese o il ruggito di Huarong a spettinare Commisso


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



Io, nel dubbio, attenderei il comunicato.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



150 milioni buttati


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



Si parte con "latrattativa è interrotta" e si finisce con "l'accordo potrebbe arrivare nelle prossime ore" decidiamoci ahahah


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2018)

Vuole solo scatenare ed alimentare l'asta.
Della sentenza uefa a questo speculatore frega meno di zero.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

Che sciagura...


----------



## Igor91 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



Non lo so ... non so davvero cos'ha in testa quest'uomo e cosa c'è dietro.

La tentazione di prendermi 2 mesi liberi ed aspettare settembre c'è tutta... mi hanno stufato.


----------



## Black (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



ci sta che Commisso voglia quelle condizioni. Il prezzo del Milan è fuori mercato, lo sappiamo tutti. Alla fine non sono nemmeno convinto che Li ci perda "veramente" dei soldi


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Quella dei 150 milioni sul calcio mercato è una sciocchezza sesquipedale, non esiste più quel mondo coi paletti UEFA.

Puoi averne anche 500 di milioni per nuovi giocatori e quindi nuovi ammortamenti, ma sempre i conti devi far quadrare e sempre un saldo attivo sul mercato devi avere, tramite plusvalenze e riducendo le spese.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



Se è davvero ufficiale è ufficiale anche che finiamo sempre in mano a dei pazzi, è tradizione.


----------



## cris (27 Giugno 2018)

maledetta testa di legno per non dire altro, cinesaccio infame


----------



## fra29 (27 Giugno 2018)

Avessimo una curva e tifoseria seria saremmo a far ferro e fuoco per Milano...
Ma i nostri "nuovi" ultras sono solo bravi a far le campagne con gli hashtag contro l'UEFA


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



Se è così, e tutti sembrano essere d'accordo che sia così, questo Milan non merita solo un anno di squalifica dalle Coppe, ma merita di essere mandato beatamente a fare in culo.

E ricordiamoci i "non c'è nessun problema", "non siamo preoccupati" di Fassone. Solo prese per il culo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Quella dei 150 milioni sul calcio mercato è una sciocchezza sesquipedale, non esiste più quel mondo coi paletti UEFA.
> 
> Puoi averne anche 500 di milioni per nuovi giocatori e quindi nuovi ammortamenti, ma sempre i conti devi far quadrare e sempre un saldo attivo sul mercato devi avere, tramite plusvalenze e riducendo le spese.



Esattamente. Questo da la misura della veridicità di queste informazioni che filtrano. Non credo alla storia di Yonghong Li che, un attimo prima di apporre le firme, cambia idea e decide di voler più di quanto pattuito. 

Che ci sia uno stallo nella trattativa lo credo, ma penso che sia relativo al percentuale di minoranza da mantenere e alle tempistiche di uscita di Li, che giustamente vorrà tutelare il proprio investimento e seguire il proprio piano iniziale (ossia guadagnare, con l'operazione Milan, parecchio denaro nel giro di 2-3).


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2018)

"Nel buio della sala correvano voci incontrollate e pazzesche. Si diceva che il Milan stava per essere venduto per 500 milioni ma Yonghong Li aveva trovato i soldi in contanti, in un biscotto della fortuna". (semi-cit)


----------



## papadb (27 Giugno 2018)

tombino ci farà perdere altri 2/3 stagioni per nulla continuando così..


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



Come ha fatto notare anche Djerry la parte dei soldi per il calciomercato è impossibile. altra cosa poi: da qui alle 14.00 uscirà di tutto, tuttavia a New York sono le 4 del mattino, dubito che chi ha news in questo momento le abbia da là, quindi ciò che esce questa mattina (se non è inventato) arriva da qui, ciò alimenta la mia speranza sul bluff e/o su tentativi di clickbaiting.
Insomma, fino allo scadere dell'ultimatum io spero. Mi manca però l'elemento più importante... a che ora scade l'ultimatum? tutti lo hanno citato e nessuno lo sa...


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



ma scusate se le cifre sono queste è normale che non accetti, facendo i conti della serva sono 300 + interessi(una cinquantina?) + 32 milioni aumento capitale siamo a circa 380 milioni di euro per il 70% quindi una valutazione totale del club dovrebbe essere di 540 milioni. insomma meglio spararsi, dovrebbero offrire come minimo 620 x la totalità delle azioni è sempre una mazzata per mister li ma piu tenue.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...




_bettercallsal_


----------



## 7vinte (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



Non so davvero cosa pensare. Ma una cosa è certa: oggi,il 6 luglio o a ottobre li andrà via. E magari oggi si chiude una porta e si apre un portone...


----------



## Montag84 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



Dico la mia:

Li ha messo in piedi il teatrino con Commisso per dimostrare alla Uefa che con Elliott esiste continuità aziendale e così facendo gli ha messo i bastoni tra le ruote per quello che riguarda le motivazioni della sentenza ed il ricorso al tas.

È solo un'ipotesi eh.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Anche per l'Ansa è tutto saltato, se anche l'Ansa la pensa così...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2018)

Io aspetto sempre la sentenza uefa per poi vedere come fassone e Li gestiranno il tutto e affronteranno i tifosi.


----------



## de sica (27 Giugno 2018)

Io preferisco i ricketts quindi ben venga che sia saltata con Roccoh!.


----------



## Mic (27 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 150 milioni buttati



Ma che 150 mln, qui è tutto fasullo ragazzi.
È un iter puntuale.... se fosse successo x, sarebbe arrivato messi ronaldo e maldini.


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ma scusate se le cifre sono queste è normale che non accetti, facendo i conti della serva sono 300 + interessi(una cinquantina?) + 32 milioni aumento capitale siamo a circa 380 milioni di euro per il 70% quindi una valutazione totale del club dovrebbe essere di 540 milioni. insomma meglio spararsi, dovrebbero offrire come minimo 620 x la totalità delle azioni è sempre una mazzata per mister li ma piu tenue.


L'unica possibilità che ha Li per non perderci sarebbe quella di liquidare Elliott entro ottobre. Se non la fa, si passa al Tribunale che coi suoi periti dovrà fare una valutazione del Milan, che quasi certamente sarà di gran lunga inferiore al reale valore di mercato. A quel punto, tolti i soldi di Elliott, a YLI resterebbe poco o nulla ed Elliott diventerebbe proprietario spendendo quattro noccioline per liquidare YLI. Credo che il piano di Elliott è sempre stato: se va male faccio soldi con gli interessi, se va bene mi prendo il Milan, liquido il proprietario con poco e rivendo la società al suo valore di mercato(chiamasi speculazione).


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Giugno 2018)

*Ansa: YongHong Li ha interrotto le trattative per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Tale mossa ha suscitato il disappunto del magnate americano che adesso è preoccupato. Secondo Commisso serve subito un azionista forte per fronteggiare al meglio la situazione con l'Uefa. L'interruzione delle trattative dipende dal fatto che Li sia pronto a restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni. *


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ansa: YongHong Li ha interrotto le trattative per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Tale mossa ha suscitato il disappunto del magnate americano che adesso è preoccupato. Secondo Commisso serve subito un azionista forte per fronteggiare al meglio la situazione con l'Uefa. L'interruzione delle trattative dipende dal fatto che Li sia pronto a restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni. *



Riepilogando : colui che vuole il milan rammenta all'attuale presidente del milan quanto sia grave la situazione sportiva e finanziaria.
datemi un coltello che mi taglio le vene. -cit-


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Giugno 2018)

e siamo solo alle 10.30

chissà cosa succederà entro stasera.


----------



## Montag84 (27 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Riepilogando : colui che vuole il milan rammenta all'attuale presidente del milan quanto sia grave la situazione sportiva e finanziaria.
> datemi un coltello che mi taglio le vene. -cit-



Mi ricorda molto l'uscita disperata dei Ricketts.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Giugno 2018)

-


----------



## Basileuon (27 Giugno 2018)

E' assurdo come a noi capiti sempre il peggior scenario possibile. Stiamo davvero vivendo una maledizione.
Comunque l'unica ancora di salvezza è che stiano aspettando la sentenza UEFA per finalizzare l'accordo. Considerando il fatto che la sentenza, a rigor di legge, NON può essere influenzata dalle vicende proprietarie, spero che stiano aspettando che venga comunicato lo stop e la multa per determinare il valore del club ed agire di conseguenza. 
Speriamo.


----------



## James45 (27 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vuole solo scatenare ed alimentare l'asta.
> Della sentenza uefa a questo speculatore frega meno di zero.



Questa è la triste verità


----------



## sballotello (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2018)

Pellegatti aveva una faccia poco fa...


----------



## Milo (27 Giugno 2018)

Ho paura che Li proverà a raccattare più soldi possibili a costo di farci naufragare.

Se avesse chiuso subito "salvandoci" tutto sommato poteva essere una persona da ringraziare, ma se le intenzioni sono questo non vedo nulla di buono all'orizzonte.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Come ha fatto notare anche Djerry la parte dei soldi per il calciomercato è impossibile. altra cosa poi: da qui alle 14.00 uscirà di tutto, tuttavia a New York sono le 4 del mattino, dubito che chi ha news in questo momento le abbia da là, quindi ciò che esce questa mattina (se non è inventato) arriva da qui, ciò alimenta la mia speranza sul bluff e/o su tentativi di clickbaiting.
> Insomma, fino allo scadere dell'ultimatum io spero. Mi manca però l'elemento più importante... a che ora scade l'ultimatum? tutti lo hanno citato e nessuno lo sa...



Se la trattativa è ufficialmente interrotta come hanno scritto, l'ultimatum scade immediatamente. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Giugno 2018)

*Montanari (Milano Finanza): Li valuta il Milan almeno 1 miliardo di Euro, da cui decurtare 350 milioni da ridare a Elliott, quindi Li vuole come minimo 650 milioni cash. La valutazione obiettivamente è un po' altina. *


----------



## uolfetto (27 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=3501]uolfetto[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le news


----------



## malos (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Li valuta il Milan almeno 1 miliardo di Euro, da cui decurtare 350 milioni da ridare a Elliott, quindi Li vuole come minimo 650 milioni cash. La valutazione obiettivamente è un po' altina. *



Si ciao Berlusconi 2.


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Li valuta il Milan almeno 1 miliardo di Euro, da cui decurtare 350 milioni da ridare a Elliott, quindi Li vuole come minimo 650 milioni cash. La valutazione obiettivamente è un po' altina. *



vabeh allora finiamo ad elliot, chiudiamo tutto.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Li valuta il Milan almeno 1 miliardo di Euro, da cui decurtare 350 milioni da ridare a Elliott, quindi Li vuole come minimo 650 milioni cash. La valutazione obiettivamente è un po' altina. *



Oddio, eppure io qualcuno che sparava quella cifra me lo ricordo... Mi aiutate a ricordarmi chi era?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Li valuta il Milan almeno 1 miliardo di Euro, da cui decurtare 350 milioni da ridare a Elliott, quindi Li vuole come minimo 650 milioni cash. La valutazione obiettivamente è un po' altina. *



Ve l'ho detto due giorni fa..Lì per 500 mln non si siede neanche al tavolo e ne resto convinto ....uno che ha rischiato fin dall'inizio sapendo quale poteva essere la fine, continuerà a rischiare anche ora, questo è il suo mestiere.


----------



## Raryof (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Li valuta il Milan almeno 1 miliardo di Euro, da cui decurtare 350 milioni da ridare a Elliott, quindi Li vuole come minimo 650 milioni cash. La valutazione obiettivamente è un po' altina. *



Fosse così saremmo prigioneri di Li fino ad ottobre.


----------



## Raryof (27 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Oddio, eppure io qualcuno che sparava quella cifra me lo ricordo... Mi aiutate a ricordarmi chi era?



Grande Sylvio B. colui che riuscì a vendere il Milan 2 volte per 1 miliardo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Li valuta il Milan almeno 1 miliardo di Euro, da cui decurtare 350 milioni da ridare a Elliott, quindi Li vuole come minimo 650 milioni cash. La valutazione obiettivamente è un po' altina. *



Deve vendere se non vuole perdere tutto


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2018)

I nostri tifosi, quelli che si professano veri tifosi, nel bene e nel male, dove sono? A quest'ora gli juventini avrebbero messo a ferro e fuoco la città. Per non parlare dei madridisti.


----------



## James45 (27 Giugno 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> I nostri tifosi, quelli che si professano veri tifosi, nel bene e nel male, dove sono? A quest'ora gli juventini *avrebbero messo a ferro e fuoco la città*. Per non parlare dei madridisti.



Quelli non si chiamano "veri tifosi", si chiamano delinquenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> I nostri tifosi, quelli che si professano veri tifosi, nel bene e nel male, dove sono? A quest'ora gli juventini avrebbero messo a ferro e fuoco la città. Per non parlare dei madridisti.



Stanno preparando lo striscione pro Li e contro la UEFA.

" Il nostro presidente ha rispettato tutti gli impegni e pagato tutto!!!!! "

"eh, ma il psg???"


----------



## 7vinte (27 Giugno 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Quelli non si chiamano "veri tifosi", si chiamano delinquenti.



.


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Giugno 2018)

Che vita spericolata sto cinese. La sua condotta senza scrupoli farà danni sportivi enormi al Milan. Quella in corso e' la seconda sessione di mercato che di fatto il Milan non fa, dopo avere saltato quella dello scorso gennaio. In una sola parola: e' CAOS totale.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

*Carlo Festa:"Quella di Li potrebbe essere solo pre-tattica per cercare di strappare le condizioni migliori da Commisso, oppure sta aspettando la contromossa dei Ricketts. Oggi si dovrebbe sapere qualcosa in più".*


----------



## de sica (27 Giugno 2018)

Siamo nei guai. B e questo fantoccio cinese ci porteranno a diventare una spal qualunque entro ottobre.


----------



## Raryof (27 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Stanno preparando lo striscione pro Li e contro la UEFA.
> 
> " Il nostro presidente ha rispettato tutti gli impegni e pagato tutto!!!!! "
> 
> "eh, ma il psg???"



Per quello basta Fassone osannato dalla curva in maniera formale.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa risponde ad un utente su Twitter: "Quella di Li potrebbe essere solo pre-tattica per cercare di strappare le condizioni migliori da Commisso, oppure sta aspettando la contromossa dei Ricketts. Oggi si dovrebbe sapere qualcosa in più".*



stranamente sono d'accordo con Festa.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa risponde ad un utente su Twitter: "Quella di Li potrebbe essere solo pre-tattica per cercare di strappare le condizioni migliori da Commisso, oppure sta aspettando la contromossa dei Ricketts. Oggi si dovrebbe sapere qualcosa in più".*



Continuo a confidare in Elliott e successivamente nei Ricketts.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io all'autonomia di Yonghong Li non ci crederò mai, mai, mai.



idem, Li non esiste.
E' solo un uomo che fuma una sigaretta su un divano vintage, con un mocio davanti nel sottoscala del ristorante di suo cugino


----------



## neversayconte (27 Giugno 2018)

In questi momenti elliot si sta fregando le mani. Mal che vada si prende il Milan a ottobre per un tozzo di pane


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> In questi momenti elliot si sta fregando le mani. Mal che vada si prende il Milan a ottobre per un tozzo di pane



Secondo me non è necessariamente un male.
Quando finiremo ad Elliot per pochissimo, potranno rivenderci a prezzo "di mercato" (500mln per l'intero pacchetto azionario)
E per 500mln, chi ha davvero i soldi e ha in mente un progetto serio di potenziamento della squadra, si che può entrare allora...


----------



## King of the North (27 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Dico la mia:
> 
> Li ha messo in piedi il teatrino con Commisso per dimostrare alla Uefa che con Elliott esiste continuità aziendale e così facendo gli ha messo i bastoni tra le ruote per quello che riguarda le motivazioni della sentenza ed il ricorso al tas.
> 
> È solo un'ipotesi eh.



“Un seeeeenso non ce l’haaaaa” cit.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è necessariamente un male.
> Quando finiremo ad Elliot per pochissimo, potranno rivenderci a prezzo "di mercato" (500mln per l'intero pacchetto azionario)
> E per 500mln, chi ha davvero i soldi e ha in mente un progetto serio di potenziamento della squadra, si che può entrare allora...



Si ma i tempi di cessione saranno a dir poco "biblici". Si finisce in tribunale a Lussemburgo.


----------



## James45 (27 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Continuo a confidare in Elliott e successivamente nei Ricketts.



auspicherei anch'io, ma temo Elliott -> Ross


----------



## Shmuk (27 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> idem, Li non esiste.
> E' solo un uomo che fuma una sigaretta su un divano vintage, con un mocio davanti nel sottoscala del ristorante di suo cugino



Sarà magari anche una testa di legno, ma che sia Berlusconi a dirigere il tutto è francamente lunare. Me lo immagino ad Arcore, nello stanzino segreto, che dirige Li con messaggi su Telegram...


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Si ma i tempi di cessione saranno a dir poco "biblici". Si finisce in tribunale a Lussemburgo.



Stiamo aspettando da almeno 6 anni di tornare una squadra seria... anno più anno meno...


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che sciagura...





Aron ha scritto:


> Continuo a confidare in Elliott e successivamente nei Ricketts.



Elliot a Ottobre però....io non vedo altre soluzioni al fatto che o Li vende subito o entro il 6 luglio metta 32 milioni


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sarà magari anche una testa di legno, ma che sia Berlusconi a dirigere il tutto è francamente lunare. Me lo immagino ad Arcore, nello stanzino segreto, che dirige Li con messaggi su Telegram...



Ma si dai, è francamente impossibile. Berlusconi credo non c'entri proprio nulla in questa vicenda, o almeno spero.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore. La trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni.
> 
> Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.
> 
> ...



Va a finire che Li non solo effettua l'aumento di capitale ma rifinanzia pure il debito


----------



## Raryof (27 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sarà magari anche una testa di legno, ma che sia Berlusconi a dirigere il tutto è francamente lunare. Me lo immagino ad Arcore, nello stanzino segreto, che dirige Li con messaggi su Telegram...



Bastano i pizzini per quello.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Giugno 2018)

Per me ha stoppato Commisso perchè stà valutando se ci sono offerte in arrivo più favorevoli per lui.
Nel caso ritorna da Rocco.
è anche comprensibile che cerchi fino all'ultimo di strappare l'offerta migliore.
Poi l'irritazione, l'ira, l'è salatato tutto e cose simili sono telenovelas.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

*Anche Premium conferma la brusca frenata che c'è stata nella trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li, la cui proposta prevedeva l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, con 150 milioni di euro da investire subito nel Milan e un progetto stadio".*


----------



## Shmuk (27 Giugno 2018)

Comunque, c'è poco da dire, nessuno darà a Li i soldi che chiede per la cessione, sarà un bagno di sangue per lui.
Poi abbiamo la Uefa e la sua sentenza, li daranno ancora meno... L'unica paradossalmente sarebbe che riuscisse a rimanere in sella per ancora anni cercando nel mentre di riassestare la baracca, ma è una cosa che ormai i tifosi vedono e non solo vedono come fumo negli occhi..
Gran bel casino.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Premium conferma la brusca frenata che c'è stata nella trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li, la cui proposta prevedeva l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, con 150 milioni di euro da investire subito nel Milan e un progetto stadio".*



Sono gli sponsor ad investire sullo stadio...


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Premium conferma la brusca frenata che c'è stata nella trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li, la cui proposta prevedeva l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, con 150 milioni di euro da investire subito nel Milan e un progetto stadio".*



E' roba vecchia, già ampiamente riportata, ma nuova per questi siti che si svegliano ora


----------



## Black (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Li valuta il Milan almeno 1 miliardo di Euro, da cui decurtare 350 milioni da ridare a Elliott, quindi Li vuole come minimo 650 milioni cash. La valutazione obiettivamente è un po' altina. *



altina???

comunque Li non può tirare questo prezzo per sempre, perchè ad Ottobre (per nostra fortuna) c'è una scadenza inderogabile... a meno che non riesca a trovare nel tombino anche i 300+interessi da dare ad Elliot


----------

